# geography quiz



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I just sold a sage fly rod on Ebay. The buyer is in "New Caledonia", The question is, without looking at google maps who knows where New Caledonia is? and how good is the fly fishing? Hint, it's a country, not a town.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Supposedly it is a place for serious bonefish.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Hope he's paying you a premium to ship all the way over there.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Isn't that the place the guys from "BaBa Black Sheep" use to go for R & R?

(without using "Google" or "Wiki...." who know about BaBa Black Sheep?)

Pete A.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

http://www.flyhonkey.com/showthread.php?t=72&highlight=caledonia

its here


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Pete,

You're showing your age! That was a favorite show of mine back when I was a pup.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Part of the New, He brides I think, So. Pacific near Australia. My dad was aboard ship there during WWII.


----------

